# My Kitties



## 1fishBlueFish (Feb 6, 2012)

This is my 6 year old Maine **** Darcy


















1 1/2 year old moggy Gabriel









1 year old Bengal Ramiel


















7 month old Bengal Balthazar


----------



## EimajElocin (Feb 2, 2012)

Aw! They are all sooo cute!
I would love to have cats, but sadly, my German Shepherd won't allow it.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

I WANT!!! Where is that "LIKE" button anyway. 
What gorgeous kitties.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, they're so cute!! I'd like a cat, too but my mom doesn't want one.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Darcy is not amused  Your cats are gorgeous - thanks for sharing.


----------



## 1fishBlueFish (Feb 6, 2012)

Romad said:


> Darcy is not amused  Your cats are gorgeous - thanks for sharing.


LOL believe it or not Darcy always looks ticked off! Even when she's laying in my arms purring and purring

This is me holding her and everyone is like 'OMG she's ticked off' but she was purring and rubbing her head on me and everything lol


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

OMG loving the bengals most of all!!! I have three cats. I would have ten but my husband would evict me.


----------



## SlinkyInk (Dec 31, 2011)

Darcy looks like she's wearing those pointy end glasses!! This picture came to mind:










All of your cats are beautiful!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Gorgeous cats!!!

Love Darcy!! I have a dog named Darcy though so I might be a little biased. LOL


----------

